# México o Méjico



## SerinusCanaria3075

> Nota della moderazione
> Il tema di questo thread è nato qui.





Mañolandia said:


> Además el usted, es una persona común a todos los hablantes de Mé*x*ico a Argentina


Ricorda che Messico si scrive _México _(e mai _Méjico_). Solo perché il RAE dice che si può scrivere così non è vero, come Spagna è _España _e non _Espanha_ o _Espanya _e Argentina è sempre _Argentina_ e non _Arjentina_.
Inoltre, _*usted*_ è formale o de cortesia mentre _*tú*_ è pi*u* familiare e informale.



fabiog_1981 said:


> Ho conosciuto diversi colombiani:
> mi hanno detto che questo dipende dalla zona da cui provengono.


Sì, forse anche perché la influenza della lingua portoghesa è un fattore importante. Nel Brasile il _você_ (3za persona singolare) è senza dubbio la forma p*iu* abituale mentre _tu_ (se ricordo bene) si usa soltanto in alcune aree del paese.


----------



## pernileta

Solo una cosa, a mi me han dicho siempre que se puede escribir tanto Mexico como Mejico, no es asi?


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Come ho detto, il RAE lo dice, ma per qualsiasi messicano è un'offesa alla sua patria (quasi come scrivere: _Ytalia. Sono ytaliana_. O _Kolombia_ piuttosto che _Colombia. Ezpaña y España..._). Comunque i nomi di alcuni giocatori spagnoli che cominciano con X si possono scrivere anche con J e non ci sarebbe nessun problema (perché non sono nomi da un paese):
Xavi = Javi
Xavier = Javier

Anche bisogna dire che *Texas* e sempre stato _Texas_ e mai _Tejas_, avendo conto che gli spagnoli in quei tempi colonizzarono Messico che anni fa includeva lo stato di Texas ma che oggi fa parte degli Stati Uniti ma il nome resta come promemoria che una volta c'era.
Ma questo non è una lezione di storia ma è buono sapere che questo è stato proposto per eliminare la pronuncia di *X* come J, che mi sembra una buona idea ma i nomi propri devono rimanere scritti come erano scritti nel 1800 (almeno México e Texas).


----------



## pernileta

Bueno, garcias por la respuesta, me documentaré mas, pero que sepas que entre Xavi/Xavier y Javi/javier hay una "grande" diferencia. Uno es encatalan y el otro es en castellano. Por lo tanto, si llamas a un catalan Javi en cambio que Xavi, es propable que se ofenda.
Ciao


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Sí, perdón por la confusión. _Xavi _es catalán como dijiste [shavi] pero _Xavier_ y _Javier_ se ven así de vez en cuando y se pronuncian igual en español. 
(algo muy chistoso es que algunos angloparlantes separan la X del _-avier_ y lo dicen _X-savier_, ¿sí o no da risa?)


----------



## pernileta

Pues no sé, pero io diria que Xavi simplemente es la abrievacion de Xavier(o sea para mi tambien es catalan).
P.S. igual nos estamos desviando del tema


----------



## Neuromante

Totalmente de acuerdo, en todo, con Perlineta


----------



## Quovadis

Refiere a México o Méjico: Sé que todo cambia con el tiempo, pero aprendí hace muchos años que se escribe con la "x" in la mayoría de la America, pero siempre con "j" in España. 

Tambien, quiero comentar que la "nh" se usa  en portugués para el sonido de la "ñ" en español.

Gracias

Quovadis


----------



## Sabrine07

pernileta said:


> Bueno, gracias por la respuesta, me documentaré más, pero que sepas que entre Xavi/Xavier y Javi/Javier hay una "grande" diferencia. Uno es en catalán y el otro es en español. Por lo tanto, si llamas a un catalán Javi en vez que Xavi, es probable que se ofenda.
> Ciao


 


pernileta said:


> Pues no sé, pero yo diría que Xavi simplemente es la abreviación de Xavier(o sea para mí también es catalán).
> P.S. igual nos estamos desviando del tema


Creo que hace falta abrir otro hilo....


----------



## Silvia10975

> Les recuerdo que la discusión se enfoca en la diferencia entre México y Méjico, así que, por favor, intenten no salirse del tema presentado en el post #1.
> Gracias


----------



## Neuromante

Para mí, si el RAe lo da por válido, es válido. Al fin y al cabo en este caso recoge las distintas variantes, no se trata de un término de un lugar determinado al que le da una definición por "aproximación".

Sobre España y Argentina. No creo que el RAE recoja las formas _Espanha, Espanya_ o _Arjentina,_ así que no son comparables.


Por otra parte ¿Como esra la pronunciación *original*? Por que que yo sepa se intentó una transcripción lo más fiel posible, pero de fonemas que no tenían equivalente escrito (Y posiblemente siquiera existieran en español como fonemas)


----------



## gatogab

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Come ho detto, *il RAE lo dice, ma per qualsiasi messicano è un'offesa alla sua patria* (quasi come scrivere: _Ytalia. Sono ytaliana_. O _Kolombia_ piuttosto che _Colombia. Ezpaña y España..._).


 

Caro Serinus,
Non mi è mai capitato che un messicano/a si sia offeso/a perche ho chiamato Mejico il suo paese.
Anzi ricordo che in sudamerica eravamo abituati a chiamarlo così.
Gli esempi che poni su Colombia/Kolombia, España/Ezpaña o Italia/Ytalia, non mi aiutano a capire. 
Solo frequentando sale di conversazione o chats, è che ho dovuto scrivere sempre Mexico, ma piuttosto per adeguarmi.
Saluti.
Gatogab

(Ciao Sabrine)


----------



## reys

Hola, amigos! Me permiten opinar en este interesante tema? Para mí, los dos usos (con "x" "j") están bien utilizados. La pequeña gran diferencia es que para nosotros los mexicanos creo que es imposible imaginar usar la "j", algo que en España es lo más común, verdad?

Brevemente, les comento que la palabra México viene del Nahuatl _Mexihco, _que significa "Centro u ombligo de la luna" y que representaba al Lago de Texcoco, lugar en donde fundarían la gran Tenochtitlan (hoy Ciudad de México).

Bueno, el punto es que desde esos remotos tiempos, ya se aprecia el uso de la "x", sin embargo, no tiene el sonido que conocemos hoy. Era más un "sh". En realidad, el grupo nómada que fundó la ciudad fueron los Mexicas y su pronunciación era _"meshícas"_. Probablemente entonces, deberíamos decir _"Meshíco"_.

Bueno, no soy historiador, pero sería interesantísimo investigar sobre el tema. Prometo que lo haré!

Espero haber sido útil y les mando un gran saludo! 

Me quedé pensando en algo... probablemente, debido a la complejidad que representa la "x" (puede tener sonidos de "tz", "s", "sh" y "j"), los españoles impusieron el uso de _Méjico_ (recordemos que todo esto fue durante la Conquista y Colonia Española en Latinoamérica).

Insisto, no soy historiador, pero vamos a buscar el por qué.

Un abrazo!


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno, eso significa que corresponde a un fonema que no existe en español, como suponía.
Por lo que dices quizás hubiera sido más correcto transcribirlo con *Y* desde el primer momento.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

gatogab said:


> Caro Serinus,
> Non mi è mai capitato che un messicano/a si sia offeso/a perche ho chiamato Mejico il suo paese.


Sì, hai ragione, ho esagerato un po' (come sempre). Volevo dire che il governo messicano scrive il nome del suo paese con la "x" e spero che sempre sia così. Veramente non so se gli spagnoli (i politici) scrivono "Méjico" quando inviano lettere da Messico (il governo).
Il problema con la "j" è che si può anche interpretare come "Y" per molti. Dunque diventerebbe "Meyico" per i francesi e portoghesi o catalani.
Io vorrei sapere come pronunciano i portoghesi/brasiliani la "X" in _México_, non ho neanche la più minima idea.
I russi e i grechi utilizzano il suono "ks" (_Ме*кс*ика_ [_Me*ks*ika_] e _Με*ξι*κό_ [_Me*x*icó_]) perché le loro lingue non sono latine (ma anche i romeni e francesi che sono delle lingue latine dicono "ks") e ovviamente hanno adottato quel suono, ma comunque credo che si deva imparare e adottare una pronuncia simile all'originale.

Un'altro esempio. L'ortografia delle città e stati che non sono di origine ispanico sempre rimangono scrite ugualmente, vero?
Come *H*_awaii _rimane le Hawaii/Hawái (e mai _Jawaii_), *H*ouston (e non Jiuston), etc... ma dal mio punto di vista si deve rispettare l'ortografia in qualunque lingua, o almeno avvicinarsi ad una simile senza modificarne troppo.
Classico esempio:
Sardegna -> Cerdeña (perché no Sardeña in spagnolo?)
Napoli -> Nápoles (forse più accettabile)

P.S. *No* estoy enojado/enfadado, respeto y hasta se me hace lógico lo de la J. Sólo me parece chistoso las cosas que pasan a través de los siglos, quizás algún día México será Méjico en todo el mundo (ojalá no).


----------



## Quovadis

Favor de desculparme todos, pero yo pienso que el propósito de este forum es para que cada uno aprenda algo de lo demás, ¿No es así?; y que no es para defender el uso gramático de un país, una ciudad or una lengua. Cada lengua tiene sus própias reglas, gramatica, pronunciación, etcetera, ¿ No es así? Y vamos a estudiar y por su puesto, aprender estas diferencias con respecto.

Gracias por su paciencia

Quovadis


----------



## nynah_87

es Méjico. La consonante para representar este sonido antiguamente en español era la "x" pero ha evolucionado en "j".
Espero que te sirva!


----------



## gatogab

Quovadis said:


> Por favor de discúlpenme todos, pero yo pienso que el propósito de este forum es para que cada uno aprenda algo de los demás, ¿No es así? Y que no es para defender el uso de la gramática de un país, una ciudad o (r) una lengua. Cada idioma tiene sus propias reglas, gramática, pronunciación, etcetera, ¿ No es así? Y vamos a estudiar y por supuesto, aprender estas diferencias con respecto.¿?
> 
> Gracias por su paciencia
> 
> Quovadis


 
Quovadis, estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. Tu concepto es simple y claro, pero no pude resistir a la tentación de corregir algunas cosillas, las que nada quitan al concepto  mismo.
Gracias
gatogab


----------



## Outsider

Estos hilos anteriores podrán tener interés para ustedes:

¿México o Méjico?
Méjico o México


----------



## Quovadis

gatogab said:


> Quovadis, estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. Tu concepto es simple y claro, pero no pude resistir a la tentación de corregir algunas cosillas, las que nada quitan al concepto mismo.
> Gracias
> gatogab


 
Gracias, pero yo también no puedo resistir la tentación de corregir, por lo menos una cosita. "Favor de + infinitivo" sí es correcto, y tengo dudas del uso de la "de" en su correción: *"Por favor de discúlpenme." *

Quovadis


----------



## gatogab

Quovadis said:


> Gracias, pero yo también no puedo resistir la tentación de corregir, por lo menos una cosita. "Favor de + infinitivo" sí es correcto, y tengo dudas del uso de la "de" en su correción: *"Por favor de discúlpenme." *
> 
> Quovadis


Hai ragione, per distrazione non  cancellai quel "de"
Chiedo venia.
gatogab


----------



## horusankh

Neuromante said:


> Bueno, eso significa que corresponde a un fonema que no existe en español, como suponía.
> Por lo que dices quizás hubiera sido más correcto transcribirlo con *Y* desde el primer momento.


Hola Neuromante:

Creo que te confundes, si se escibiera con "y", es decir "Meyico", los únicos que la pronunciarían como fue originalmente, serían algunos argentinos y uruguayos, la pronunciación original es con el sonido inglés "sh" o francés "ch", o como si alguien de lengua portuguesa leyera "Mexico".

Saludos.


----------



## Aserolf

Creo que si hicieran una encuesta a todos los mexicanos que visitamos estos foros la gran mayoría (o quizás todos) les dirían que preferimos ver Mé*x*ico escrito con "*X*" y no con "*J*", ¿Por qué?, porque nosotros crecimos en un país que lleva como nombre: Estados Unidos Me*x*icanos o Mé*x*ico. 
Esto ya se ha discutido en muchos foros anteriores (todos cerrados, por cierto) y si los revisan se darán cuenta que el escribir Mé*x*ico es para nosotros los me*x*icanos un símbolo de identidad.
Mi gratitud y admiración va para aquellas personas que, sin tener ningún vínculo con Mé*x*ico, ni admiración por este país, respetan la manera con que nosotros los me*x*icanos nos identificamos y escriben Mé*x*ico con "*X*".

¡Mi respeto para todos!


----------



## Mapassja

Hola a todos

Tenia que postear aquí aunque los últimos comentarios son bastante antiguos 
Pues no entiendo la necedad de algunos españoles de seguir escribiendo Méjico..
El nombre oficial es con X
Esta en la Constitución, asi lo dice la ley mexicana..
Igual mi apellido es Jiménez pero se ve en mas de una ocasión "Ximenez" o "Xavier" y creo que tambien es pronunciado como "j"
Nombres propios deben ser respetados creo...y más que la RAE, (que acepta MéXico por cierto), esta en la Constitución..a caso es tan difícil?

Disculpen las faltas de ortografía pero escribo en un teclado AZERTY, un poco extraño para teclear


----------

